# Outlook 2k3 an Exchange 2k3 - Weiterleitung bei Abwesenheit



## DaRealMC (20. Juni 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe per Abwesenheits-Assistent eine Regel erstellt, die auf kommende Mails antwortet und die Mail weiterleitet. Funktioniert auch.
Aber irgendwann ist im Assistent kein Haken mehr für die Weiterleitung, sondern ein Kreuz.
Automatische Mail wird zwar noch versendet, aber die Weiterleitung unterbleibt.

http://www.tech-archive.net/Archive...german.exchange2000.general/2004-02/0902.html

Leider gibt's da keine Lösung - habt ihr eine?


----------



## DaRealMC (24. Juni 2008)

keiner eine Idee?


----------

